# dry hop v hop tea



## Kev R (11/9/15)

Hi
last brew was dry hoped with pellets in the fermenter just before droping to 1 deg to clear before keging. Great aroma but as usual gone after a week. 
Next brew tried disolve the hops in 300 ml of water at 50 deg and pore the slury before clearing at 1deg the aroma is crap, more like trube than hop.
coments?


----------



## Reedy (11/9/15)

Had the same problem with a dark IPA recently, aroma gone after about 10 days. Just kegged an APA tonight and dry hopped in the keg (in a sanitised hop bag) rather than in the FV prior to cold crashing. Hoping it will mean the hop taste/aroma lasts longer.


----------

